
Inside Gab: The New Twitter Alternative Championed by the Alt-Right - networked
https://www.fastcompany.com/3065777/inside-gab-the-new-twitter-alternative-championed-by-the-alt-right
======
alphabettsy
Cool. Maybe I'll be able to post a response on Twitter now without some White
Nationalist Trumpette saying racist bs back.

------
srslack
The "left"* keeps blaming "fake news" en masse for supposedly influencing the
election in a way they didn't like, but they willingly ignore the broad trend
of using and undermining the credibility of the news industry as a whole to
publish propaganda.

Clinton's "pied piper" strategy, along with super PACs like American Bridge
who railed hard against any reasonably alternative establishment candidate
like Bush, backfired spectacularly.

I suppose it's more comfortable to blame "fake news" than to acknowledge that
Clinton outspent Trump something like 10 to 1, ignored voters in states all
their models believed were a "firewall", only nominated because of a general
behavior among the party of 'anointing' instead of debate, and had almost
every advantage and connection at their disposal. All things considered, they
lost where it mattered, and blaming 'fake news' or 'James Comey' can't change
that fact.

On the bright side: it gives them a convenient excuse to ban anyone they don't
like while leaving large swathes of "leftist" vitriol to populate their echo
chamber.

*I can't even call these people liberals.

~~~
Upvoter33
yeah, the banning of people is just of those the "left" doesn't like, not
because of deeply offensive and racist comments by those getting banned. give
me a break.

~~~
srslack
>deeply offensive

Grow up. You're not special because you were personally offended, or offended
for someone else.

>racist comments

There may be something here, anecdotally, but that term has been used so much
by the "Sickle Brigade" that the accusation has ceased to have any sort of
impact to me online. Oversensitive, repugnant people use their brand of social
justice to abuse identity politics and shit all over discourse themselves.
Everything stems from racism according to these privileged liberal arts
majors.

I only need to point to the story on HN the other day about all of the
progressive blogs that repeated incessantly that Trump is "openly racist" to
make my point.

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/11/16/you-are-still-crying-
wo...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/11/16/you-are-still-crying-wolf/)
[https://www.abqjournal.com/888311/protest-helped-to-
create-p...](https://www.abqjournal.com/888311/protest-helped-to-create-
president-trump.html)

Those sort of people make it really hard for me to call myself a liberal. And
after all, it's only fair that they start banning vitriol from the sickle
brigade as well.

------
eruditely
I personally love the format and every thing to do with it, I love having
those extra characters, now finally we can use a twitter like medium for
actual lively & intelligent conversations.

I hope for the best for this company and project.

------
mieses
This site is badly needed.

------
colbyh
it'll be an interesting experiment - if you can't have free speech without
abuse then I assume the site will take off. for now, I'm completely happy to
have people like Milo entertaining themselves somewhere that isn't Twitter.

